# Deer Decoy ?



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried using a deer decoy ? I've been drawn for a crossbow hunt at Chaparral on Dec. 5-9. This will be about 2 or 3 weeks prior to the rut. According to what I have read, there is a big chance that baiting will not be allowed. I was wondering if anyone had ever tried setting up a buck decoy in a sendero close by a pop-up or tripod. What brands do you like ? I like the large size of the Flambeau "Boss Buck" but the stance of the decoy seems a little bit odd. Any suggestions ?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I have had good success w/doe decoys. The tripod will be better than the popup,if you set the pop up out the deer will need to get comfortable with it and that will take a couple of weks unless you brush it in really well.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Decoy a must have*

I use a Flambeau (http://www.flambeauoutdoors.com/hunting/default.asp?p=Products&c=DEER&s=DECOYS) and I would recommend always hunting a decoy. Every deer that walks by will suck right in. Last year I put out a decoy and then spotted a big buck in a nearby wheat field, while trying to sneak him another one drilled my decoy, never saw the buck but heard it loud and clear. Here is a big old Kansas buck I arrowed while he was sizing up my decoy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sweet video.

I have an old 3-D target that I use some times as a decoy. You'd be surprised at how many bucks will come to investigate it.

TH


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys !


----------

